# What loco do you run most?



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Just thought I'd ask what's your most run (as opposed to favorite) locomotive? If you have both live steam and sparkies, you could name one of each. I'll start:

For me, it's my Stainz. It's a one-hand-carry sparkie that's easy to get out to the layout, it's a good runner, and I just plonk it down on the track and send it off. It doesn't need extremely clean track and is fun to watch run. I love my 2085D old-style mallet, but to make it look right (IMO) it needs a baggage care and a string of passenger cars, which is a lot to cart out if I'm just puttering around in the garden for 1/2 an hour.

For live steam, it's my LGB/Aster Frank S. I have it in a box that makes it easy to get to the layout and it looks cooler than Dora. 

What are your most run locos?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 3 GP40 locomotives that I run almost all of the time on my railroad.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

My Ruby live steamer has been run the most:








Run about two or three times a year for the past 12 years.

For my electrics, its my USA Trains Alco PA's, they have been run perhaps 6 times in the past 12 years.
Scot


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

My three RS3's are always out whenever I run trains. Two are MILW and the other D&RGW.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

My USAT S4 is always busy. Most dependable workhorse I have, mostly in the yard, of course. For road purposes, it's my A/C GP-40 - always needs a push or pull to get our of the storage yard, but pretty dependable on the road (wish I could say that about my six-axle units).

JackM


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

For me it is a Bachmann 3 truck shay. Maybe because it makes up 1/2 my loco fleet right now and I just love a good Shay.

Chris


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, my Roundhouse Millie is winning that category hands down.










Second is my "sparkie" Reading camelback 0-6-0.










Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK It was my USAT GP7, until it literally fell apart (I found a new frame but have not redone it yet) and now it is the Western MD S-4. Both locos are champs on less then perfectly clean track. I got 2 S-4s for double heading

For live steam, I suppose it is the best girl of the moment, which is the Lumber Jack. Easy to get going, good run time, used to be the 2 cylinder Shay, for same reasons

Jerry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I have ...seventy lgb locos, a shay, climax, c19, and 2 live steam.

Honestly, perhps sheepishly, one of my stainz. Easiest for spur of the moment running.. Easy to grab, easy to handle and place on rails, peace of mind to leave out, elements or, risk of loss.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

AristoCraft U-boat with articulated track cleaner mounted between the trucks.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

My USAT BN SD40-2. The 40-2's are one my all time favorite engines.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I prefer to run my Bachmann 3 truck Shay as I like the cylinder action and it has no trouble with my 3% climb to the staging area. The downside is that it is heavy and more difficult to rerail from my engine carrier. If I just want something to run quickly then my Bachmann Forney is the go to engine. Nice and light though it can't pull what the Shay does.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, months ago I built a small oval of track in my shop to run trains. Haven't run a single train on it. Last train run was when Jerry was down last March when we went to a guys house and I ran the Dash 9 while everyone else ran live steam. But, when I was running trains here, it was by far my two LGB Moguls. I love them.


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

Our front yard is our train garden. We run the trains a couple times a week, usually for several hours and we get a lot of visitors. The most run trains are a couple of Bachmann 10 wheelers. They both have upgraded sound and if we run them to death the chassis is cheap, easily available and easy enough to replace.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Indoors the LGB cow engine, outdoors I favor the LGB mogul.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My MTH steamers are usually my first choice.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

USA Trains GP-9"s


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo mike live steam 4 gal of distilled water,next to a RH Millie. 2 gal water


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> My Ruby live steamer has been run the most:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scot,
That Ruby conversion is a beauty!! Was that a conversion kit or totally scratch?


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree that sure is purty!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah that looks really nice. I probably should have asked for pictures


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

For me, probably my Bachmann C-19. 










I run my other locos plenty as well, but for open houses and other times when I want a loco that will just run and run and not give me fits, this one gets the nod.

Later,

K


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually run my latest build, kitbash, whatever, until I either get tired of it, or build 
something else... Right now a MTH challenger that has been heavily modified & 
altered recently is taking center stage....
Paul R...


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

probably my Roundhouse SRRL 24. a good puller, beutiful engine....... i could go on forever..

(will post video of her later running on halloween)


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't say that I run it the most, but it's my favorite. Aristo Pacific.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I operate my NW-2 and GP-7 the most because they both have sound and like my FA & RS-3 are equipped with on board battery.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

3 Dash-9s


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

My K-27, 453. Of course, that particular train (2 BLW drop bottoms, 4 AMS high sides, two flats, and a caboose) was a bit heavy, so my C19 brought up the rear...






Robert


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

My little homemade oscillator has the most miles on it


----------

